# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى تنويهات: برجاء الدخول للجميع

## kojyy

أحبائى اعضاء الطاقم الادارى والاعضاء الكرام بلا استثناء لكم جميعا كل الشكر والتقدير 
نوهنا قبل ذلك الى انه عند نقل مواضيع من منتديات اخرى يجب عمل امرين 
اولا : اعادة صياغة الموضوع بما يتلائم مع المنتدى المغربى للمحمول ( اعادة رفع الصور بالمركز الخاص بالمنتدى - اعادة صياغة الموضوع )
ثانيا : فى حالة نقل الموضوع يراعى تذييل الموضوع بكلمة منقول للفائدة ( حفاظا على الملكية الفكرية للزملاء )   *اى عضو يقوم بقراءة الموضوع سيتبادر الى ذهنه امرين :
اولا : اذا كان المشرفين والمراقبين يقومون بنقل الموضيع من منتديات اخرى فلا يوجد ابداع وبالاحرى ينتقل العضو لمصدر الموضوع للاستفاده 
ثانيا : طالما الموضوع منقول فهو لم يجرب وبالتالى هناك شك فى مصداقية الموضوع   
ولذلك وجب التنويه والموضوع للجميع للالتزام بسياسات المنتدي 
تقبلوا مرورى *

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا غالي علي التنويه ويجب الالتزام بهذا الموضوع   
وستتعامل الاداره بحزم شديد مع هذه المواضيع

----------


## bouhelal

الف شكر اخي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الكريم الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*كلام في الصميم وله عين الاعتبار * *ونرجو الالتزام بالقوانين من الجميع بكافة صلاحياتهم**
شكرا لك يااخي*

----------


## Micro man82

مشكور يا غالي علي التنويه ويجب الالتزام بهذا الموضوع

----------


## king of royal

*كلام في الصميم وله عين الاعتبار * *ونرجو الالتزام بالقوانين من الجميع بكافة صلاحياتهم**
شكرا لك يااخي*

----------

